#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση Ιόντων. Εντυπώσεις από εφαρμογή του συστήματος

## Xάρης

Πρόσφατα πληροφορήθηκα για ένα νέο σύστημα θέρμανσης, με λέβητα ιόντων.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να βρει περισσότερα στοιχεία π.χ. ΕΔΩ.

Τεχνικά και οικονομικά στοιχεία αναφέρονται στο συγκεκριμένο ιστολόγιο αλλά θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και τις εντυπώσεις από χρήστες του συστήματος ή όσους συναδέλφους μηχανολόγους έχουν ασχοληθεί ή εν γένει γνωρίζουν κάτι παραπάνω.

Χρήσιμοι σύνδεσμοι (links) θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτοι.

----------


## Yannis

Ψάχνοντας για εναλλακτική πηγή θέρμανσης σε μεζονέτα με ενδοδαπέδια, ύστερα από τις απαράδεκτα υψηλές τιμές μίας αντλίας θερμότητας και το υψηλό κόστος χρήσης ενός ηλεκτρικού λέβητα, έπεσα και εγώ σε αυτό το site που αναφέρεις φίλε Χάρη και είμαι ιδιαίτερα περίεργος να μάθω πως λειτουργεί και τι κόστος έχει.

----------


## diramos

Υπάρχει σχετικό νήμα στο site **************  όπου συζητείται εκτενέστατα το θέμα. Οι γνώμες τις επιστημονικής κοινότητας είναι συντριπτικά. Πρόκειται για προϊόν παραπλάνησης.

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και τον σχετικό σύνδεαμο, αλλά θα μπορούσες να μας αναφέρεις το ρεζουμέ της συζήτησης των 71 μηνυμάτων μέχρι σήμερα;

Όταν αναφέρεσαι σε επιστημονική κοινότητα αναφέρεσαι στα μέλη ενός φόρουμ, (ποιο είναι αυτό δεν έχει σημασία); Αν είναι έτσι θα με συγχωρέσεις αλλά έχω σοβαρές ενστάσεις κατά πόσο τα ανώνυμα μέλη μια διαδικτυακής κοινότητας αποτελούν την επιστημονική κοινότητα.

Εννοείται ότι τα φόρουμ είναι για να γίνονται συζητήσεις, να μοιραζόμαστε προσωπικές εμπειρίες και να δίνονται ερεθίσματα για περαιτέρω επιστημονική αναζήτηση, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

Συμπεράσματα του ότι έτσι είναι ή δεν είναι κάτι μέσα από ένα φόρουμ είναι τουλάχιστον αντιεπιστημονικά.

Οπότε είναι άδικο για ένα προϊόν να το χαρακτηρίζουμε ως προϊόν παραπλάνησης, έστω και αν τελικά, μέσω της πραγματικής έρευνας που θα κάνει ο καθένας μας, αποδειχθεί ότι είχες δίκαιο.

Τέλος, το να αναπαράγουμε τις γνώμες που ακούγονται αριστερά και δεξιά στο διαδίκτυο, χωρίς οι ίδιοι να μπορούμε να στηρίζουμε τα όποια συμπεράσματα και να εκφραζόμαστε με φράσεις όπως "προϊόν παραπλάνησης", ενέχει τον κίνδυνο της μήνυσης και της αγωγής κατά του προσώπου μας για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση.

----------


## diramos

Εντάξει τα μέλη ενός φόρουμ είναι όντος ανώνυμα. Όμως δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς  ότι τα μέλη που συζητάνε σε ένα φόρουμ το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε για μηχανικούς και επαγγελματίες του τεχνικού τομέα γνωρίζουν για τα πράγματα που συζητάνε.

Και συγκεκριμένα για το ίδιο το προϊόν …και εδώ δεν είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβει κανείς με στοιχειώδες τεχνική κατάρτιση ότι με τον τρόπο που πλασάρετε στην αγορά είναι για να παραπλανήσει το κοινό εκμεταλλεύοντας την ανάγκη και την απελπισία του κόσμου  για το πώς θα θερμάνει το σπίτι του  πιο οικονομικά μετά την αύξηση του πετρελαίου. Από πού να ξεκινήσει  κανείς ?

1. Χρησιμοποιώντας την λέξη ιόντα παραπέμπει  σε κάτι καινοτομικό υψηλής τεχνολογίας. Στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για μια παλιά τεχνολογία η οποία είναι γνωστή ως electrode heater (http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Book/7.11.2.htm). Η μετατροπή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε θερμική γίνετε βάση αντίστασης ενός  υγρού αγωγού. Ίδιος τρόπος λειτουργίας όπως κάθε άλλη ηλεκτρική συσκευή θέρμανσης η οποία βασίζετε στην ωμική αντίσταση ενός αγωγού(στερεό ή υγρό)

2. Ο ισχυρισμός ότι μια τέτοια συσκευή μπορεί να έχει βαθμό απόδοσης παραπάνω από 1, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, να παράγει 1,57kW  θερμική ενέργεια από 1 kW ηλεκτρικής ενεργείας είναι το λιγότερο εξοργιστικό. Μας ζητά δηλαδή να απαρνηθούμε τον πρώτο νόμο της θερμοδυναμικής δηλαδή την αρχή  διατήρησης της ενέργειας. *Μια από τις θεμελιωδες αρχες της φυσικής.* 

Εφόσον υπάρχει παραπλάνηση σε τέτοια θεμελιώδη πράγματα, το πιθανότατο είναι ότι και όλοι οι άλλοι ισχυρισμοί είναι ψέματα.

Έλεος πια πόσο ευκολόπιστοι  είμαστε στην Ελλάδα. Το γεγονός ότι σε *ΚΑΜΙΑ* άλλοι ώριμη αγορά δεν κυκλοφορεί τέτοια συσκευή δεν σας παραξενεύει καθόλου ???

Μετά από φανταστικές συσκευές  που υπόσχονται οικονομία στην κατανάλωση ρεύματος διορθώνοντας τον συνημίτονο, μαγνητάκια που μειώνουν την κατανάλωση καυσίμων (ναι η μεγάλες εταιρίες που ξοδεύουν εκατομμύρια στα τμήματα ερευνών τους δεν θα το είχαν ανακάλυψη ακόμα), συσκευές οζονισμένου νερού και πολλές άλλες. Ακόμα δεν χορτάσαμε από της μπαρούφες που προσπαθούν να μας πλασάρουν συνέχεια ???

----------


## mie_eng

Ως νέο μέλος χαιρετώ όλα τα μέλη του forum.

 Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον προλαλήσαντα diramo (τόσο στο τεχνικό μέρος  της απάντησής του όσο και στο λεκτικό, ίσως διαμορφωμένα κομψότερα αλλά η  ουσία του θέματος δεν αλλάζει) και θα συμπληρώσω οτι μου είχε  προκαλέσει αντίστοιχη περιέργεια όταν είχα πρωτοδεί στην τηλεόραση τα  θερμαντικά σώματα υπέρυθρης ακτινοβολίας.
 Τα είχαν μάλιστα τοποθετήσει σε ένα  σπίτι που ανακαινίζουν κάποιες  τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές εν ριπή οφθαλμού και τα μετατρέπουν σε μικρές  βιλλές.
 Μπράβο λέω τεχνολογία, θέρμανση με υπέρυθρες και εμείς παλεύουμε να  λύσουμε το πρόβλημα της θέρμανσης με μελέτες, πετρέλαια, φυσικά αέρια,  αντλίες θερμότητας, καυστήρες, μουντζούρα και άλλα πολλά....
  Για να μην σας κουράζω, λίγες ημέρες μετά βρέθηκα σε μία έκθεση του  κλάδου μας και πετυχάινω την προμηθεύτρια εταιρία με τα εν λόγω σώματα.  Πλησιάζω λοιπόν το σώμα και οχι μόνο θέρμαινε το χώρο αλλά αν πλησίαζες  και πολύ κοντά,  αισθανόσουν σαν να κανεις σολάριουμ. Μπήκα στον  πειρασμό και έπιασα το εμφανές τρίμπριζο του σώματος στο χώρο της  έκθεσης και κόντευε να αρπαξει φωτιά το καημένο το πλαστικό. Ο πωλητής  οταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε οτι το σώμα καταναλώνει μόνο 1500watt. Δηλαδή  θέρμανση με μασίφ ηλεκτρισμό σε 1-1 απόδοση. Αυτή είναι πράσινη  ενέργεια..... 
 Εγω προσωπικά δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση του ιδιοκτήτη, που την  επόμενη 10ετία θα χρησοπληρώσει την δωρεάν κατά τα άλλα ανακαίνηση.
 Για να μην εκφράζω μόνο τα αρνητικά του συστήματος, έχω να προσθέσω οτι  αισθητικά είναι από τα ομορφότερα σώματα που έχω δει και αν δε με  ενδιέφερε το κόστος λειτουργίας θα τα τοποθετούσα ανεπιφύλακτα.

 Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. 
 Φιλικά 
 mie

----------


## ΑΚΗΣ

Πιστεύω δεν πρέπει να είμαστε αρνητικοί και να κατακρίνουμε κάτι  από την πρώτη ματιά.Εκτώς βέβαια  αν έχουμε όφελος από  κάποιο άλλο μηχάνημα που προτείνουμε .Οπως σε όλα τα πράγματα έτσι και σε αυτό υπάρχουν τα γνήσια πολύ σοβαρά και καλά στημένα μηχανήματα[ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ) υπάρχουν βέβαια και οι απομιμήσεις που προσπαθούν να περιπλανήσουν τον κόσμο  και μαλιστα μπορεί να είναι και επικίνδυνα..Μπορείτε εύκολα να μπήτε στα site των κατασκευαστών και να δείτε που και πώς δουλεύουν τα αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα.

----------


## Orestis-78

Συλλογος Μηχανολογων Ηλεκτρολόγων:
Σχετικά με τούς λέβητες ιόντων

http://www.tdm.tee.gr/images/stories..._7_12_2011.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε Ορέστη για την ενημέρωση.

Απ' όσα διαβάζω καταλαβαίνω τα εξής (επιγραμματικά):
Βαθμός απόδοσης μεγαλύτερος του 100% είναι φύσει αδύνατο.Η τεχνολογία των λεβήτων ιόντων είναι παλιά.Ο βαθμός απόδοσης των λεβήτων ιόντων είναι μεν υψηλός, όπως όμως είναι και των ηλεκτρικών αερόθερμων, των ηλεκτρικών σομπών κ.ά. συσκευών που μετατρέπουν το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα σε θερμότητα.
Τέλος, μας προτρέπει ο παραπάνω σύλλογος να μην χρησιμοποιούμε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για την άμεση θέρμανση χώρων, τουλάχιστον σε μόνιμη βάση, γιατί ζημιώνεται η εθνική οικονομία. Και ζημιώνεται διότι ο βαθμός απόδοσης του συνολικού συστήματος παραγωγή-μεταφορά-κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για την παραγωγή θερμότητας είναι ιδιαίτερα μικρός.

Εδώ όμως έχω τις ενστάσεις μου.
Όχι γιατί αμφισβητώ ότι ο συνολικός βαθμός απόδοσης είναι χαμηλός, αλλά γιατί η τιμή του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος για οικιακή χρήση είναι ιδιαίτερα χαμηλή στην Ελλάδα.

Ειδικά αν είσαι υπάλληλος της ΔΕΗ!!! 
Κακώς έχουν χαμηλότερες τιμές από τον λαό μόνο και μόνο επειδή εργάζονται στη ΔΕΗ. 
Κατά την ίδια λογική, κάποιος ο οποίος έχει μπαμπά καθηγητή στη σχολή ηλεκτρολόγων μηχανικών του πολυτεχνείου, δεν θα έπρεπε να δίνει πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις ή τουλάχιστον να είναι σε ειδική κατηγορία υποψηφίων με χαμηλότερες βάσεις. 
Δεν είναι αυτό άδικο για τα παιδιά σας κύριοι υπάλληλοι της ΔΕΗ;
Ούτε η ΔΕΗ είναι μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση για να κάνει ό,τι θέλει και να δίνει όποιες παροχές επιθυμεί στους εργαζόμενους της. Εμείς, ο ελληνικός λαός τους πληρώνουμε, ακόμα!

Μετά απ' αυτήν την παρένθεση να πω ότι ο κόσμος αυτό που βλέπει είναι ότι έτσι όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί η αγορά, συμφέρει να ξοδεύω ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για την άμεση παραγωγή θερμότητας. Κι αυτό θα γίνει ακόμα πιο έντονο όταν θα αυξηθεί η τιμή του πετρελαίου και θα γίνει όση και του πετρελαίου κίνησης. 
Ακόμα και αν αυξηθεί η τιμή της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας κατά 20%, θα μας συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιούμε π.χ. κλιματιστικά inverter αντί του κλασικού συστήματος θέρμανσης με λέβητα (πετρελαίου/αερίου)-καυστήρα-σώματα.
Ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για μικρά διαμερίσματα ή γραφεία ή καταστήματα.
Τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πολλά και ειδικά στην τσέπη μας.

Άρα, αν η κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος κάνει κακό στην εθνική οικονομία, θα πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί άλλη τιμολογιακή πολιτική όσο αφορά το πετρέλαιο θέρμανσης ή ρεύματος.
Εννοείται δε, ότι δεν εννοώ να αυξηθεί υπέρμετρα η τιμή του ρεύματος, αλλά να πέσει δραστικά η τιμή του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης.
Και αν θέλουν να καταπολεμήσουν τη φοροδιαφυγή, τη νοθεία και το λαθρεμπόριο, υπάρχουν τρόποι και στη διάθεση των αρμοδίων να τους κοινοποιήσω. 
Πρώτα όμως απ' όλα πρέπει να υπάρχει η πολιτική βούληση και στη συνέχεια γνώση και τόλμη!

----------


## alevrasm

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε ! Πιστεύω ότι οι λέβητες ιόντων είναι ο πιο οικονομικός η κατάλληλος είδος θέρμανσης  για το διαμερίσματα στις πολυκατοικίες με κεντρική θέρμανση.  Το σύστημα έχει   και τα θετικά και αρνητικά , όπως και τ΄αλλα συστήματα θέρμανσης. 

Τα θετικά 
Αρκετά μεγάλος βαθμός απόδοσης   μέχρι  και 0,98 
Χρειάζεται  πολύ μικρή επιφάνεια  για εγκατάσταση του λέβητα
Χαμηλή κατανάλωση  ρεύματος  ( για διαμερίσματα  Β-Γ ενεργειακής κατηγορίας   έως 80,00 μ2 καθαρής επιφάνειας ) κατανάλωση είναι 150- 160 ευρώ το μήνα  επί της 24ώρες   λειτουργίας  με 21 βαθμό  κελσίου. Βέβαιος για να πετύχουμε αυτό χρειάζεται  σωστός τρόπος εγκατάστασης . Δυστυχώς  λίγοι το γνωρίζουν.
 Δεν θέλει καμινάδα 

Τα αρνητικά
Για λέβητες πάνω  των  9 κWt   είναι απαραίτητο  τριφασικό ρεύμα
Το σύστημα είναι μονό για θέρμανση και όχι για ΖΝΧ (αυτό θα  πει  ότι  όταν χρησιμοποιούμε το BOILER  , ο λέβητας πρέπει να *είναι κλειστός*).
Επειδή εγώ ασχολήθηκα με τους λέβητες  ιόντων  και πίστεψα  τόσο πολύ σΆαυτό το σύστημα   , που το  πέρασα στο διαμέρισμα μου και  μερικών φίλων  και υπεύθυνα λέω – ότι ο λέβητας ιόντων έχει αυτή την κατανάλωση που ανέφερα παραπάνω.  
 Πρόσφατα ανέβηκα στην Μόσχα και έκλεισα την αποκλειστικότητα στους λέβητες ιόντων  της εταιρίας  GALAN.  Εάν χρειάζεσε μεγαλύτερες πληροφορίες  πάρε με στο γραφειο 23410 23066.

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 19:56 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 19:39 ----------

1.Θα ήθελα να απαντήσω τον φίλο μας *diramos* (συγγνώμη που δεν γνωρίζω το όνομα σου) . Οι λέβητες ιόντων χρησιμοποιούνται  εδώ και χρόνια στην Γαλλία , Ισπανία, Ιαπωνία, Κορέα και μάλιστα στη  Ρωσία η οποία ουσιαστικά είναι η μάνα των λεβήτων ιόντων.

----------


## ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ_

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΗ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΚΑΤΕΣΤΗΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ ΙΟΝΤΩΝ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΜΟΥ  ΣΗΜΕΡΑ  ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΣΩ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΩ 
  Η ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ  ΠΡΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΛΑΜΕ  ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ  ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΟΥΜΕ ΧΩΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΞΗΓΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΛΕΤ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑΜΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΡΙΝ 8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ ΙΟΝΤΩΝ ΣΕ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΞΕΩΣ   80 ΚΥΒΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΓΚ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΕΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΠΗ ΤΟΥΣ. ΣΑΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΕΤΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΝΕΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ  ΚΑΙ  ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΟΥΜΕ ΑΜΕΣΟΣ ΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΣΟΥΜΕ

 Αγαπητοι συναδελφη εκανα την κινηση και εγκατεστησα τον λεβητα ιοντων σπιτι μου σημερα θα τον θεσω σε λειτουργια και θα αρχισω να τον παρατηρω.
Η τεχνολογια προχωρει και ειναι καλο μην καλαμε ενα προιον στον τοιχο και να το απορριπτουμε χωρεις να εξηγουμε το γιατι το απορριπτουμε και το πελετ δεν το γνωριζαμε πριν απο ενα χρονο και το φυσικο αεριο ηταν αγνωστο για εμας πριν 8 χρονια απο ανθρωπους που εχω μιλησει και εχουν βαλει λεβητα ιοντων σε μποιλερ με πολη μεγαλες καταναλωσης της ταξεως 80 κυβικα την μερα σε καμπινγκ εχουν δει χρηματα στην τσεπη τους. Σαν μηχανικη πρεπει να εξεταζουμε της νεες τεχνολογιες και οχι να της απορριπτουμε αμεσος αλα να της εξελισσουμε

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις Χρήστο.

Όσο αφορά την κριτική, αυτή νομίζω ότι είναι εμπεριστατωμένη από τους ειδικούς στον τομέα συναδέλφους όπως εκφράζονται μέσα από τους συλλόγους τους. Διάβασε σχετικά παραπάνω.

Εξάλλου, οι λέβητες ιόντων δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο παγκοσμίως, παρά μόνο στη χώρα μας. 
Για το αν αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους ή όχι έχουν ειπωθεί πολλά από τους ειδικούς, περιμένουμε και τις εντυπώσεις σου όπως κι άλλων συναδέλφων.

----------


## XRHSTOS

Από έναν υπολογισμό που έκανα στην κατανάλωση ρεύματος από επίσημο υπολογιστικό σύστημα κατανάλωσης ΚW   της ΔΕΗ στης 7000 ΚW ημερήσιας κιλοβατώρας (όποιος έχει νυχτερινό από το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ πιο κάτω αλά το σύστημα δεν μπορεί να υπολογίσει  νυχτερινό ρεύμα ) με το χαράτσι με συντελεστή 5 για 120 τμ σπίτι για 4 μήνες είναι 1500 εύρο 375 εύρο το μηνά και όλα πληρωμένα  θέρμανση και ρεύμα σπιτιού και χαράτσι. Για τι πετρέλαιο ένα σπίτι μεσαίας μόνωσης  120 τμ στους 19 βαθμούς κελσίου θέλεις 500 εύρο το μηνά μονό το πετρέλαιο

----------

christhano, Xάρης

----------


## FotisChar

Να σαι καλά Χρήστο για τα στοιχεία που μας έδωσες! Βοήθησαν αρκετά!

----------


## christhano

Γεια σας μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και μελέτη αποφάσισα να τοποθετήσω στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι τον λέβητα ιόντων   VULKAN 3F  έναν τριφασικό λέβητα που πραγματικά παρέχει την πραγματική αυτονομία σε ένα σπίτι (πολυκατοικία – διαμερίσματα)   όλοι οι μηχανικοί γνωρίζουν πώς  η αυτονομία που υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής σε μια πολυκατοικία δεν είναι πραγματική. Ο συνολικός όγκος νερού που υπαρχή σε ένα λέβητα θέρμανσης αντίστοιχη στην συνολική ποσότητα νερού κάθε διαμερίσματος  π.χ   αν μια πολυκατοικία έχει 5 διαμερίσματα και το κάθε διαμέρισμα έχει 100 λίτρα νερό στο κύκλωμα του καλοριφέρ τότε ο λέβητας  της πολυκατοικίας έχει συνολική ποσότητα νερού 100 επι 5 = 500λιτρα νερου. Αν από τους 5 ορόφους ανάψει ο ένας το καλοριφέρ τότε θα πρέπει να ζεστάνει 500 λίτρα νερό γιατί αυτό υπάρχει μέσα στο λέβητα αντί για 100 που έχει το διαμέρισμα του. Αυτό σημάνει παραπάνω κατανάλωση σε καύσιμο άρα παραπάνω χρήματα. 
 Ο βαθμός απόδοσης καθώς γνωρίζουν οι μηχανική στο πετρέλαιο δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει  το 0,85 για απλά  έχουμε ατελή καύση που σωμένη ρύπους  οπός : μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα , αιθάλη (η μουντζούρα που βλέπουμε στα τοιχώματα του λέβητα )   όσο περισσότερα είναι τα χιλιοστά αιθάλης στα τοιχώματα  τόσο αυξάνει η κατανάλωση πετρελαίου  και μην ξεχνάμε της απώλειες που έχουμε και από τον ίδιο τον λέβητα η μόνωση που έχει δεν τον καλύπτει 100% και της απόλυες από της ίδιες της σωλήνες  της εγκατάστασης που είναι χωρίς μόνωση   (κεντρική στήλη). Ο λέβητας ιόντων   VULKAN 3F  τοποθετείτε στους συλλέκτες κάθε διαμερίσματος και στην ουσία έχουμε καθαρή αυτονομία γιατί έχουμε να θερμάνουμε μονό το νερού του διαμερίσματος μας  αυτό σημάνει λιγότερη κατανάλωση  ρεύματος  γιατί μειώνετε  σημαντικά ο όγκος του νερού που θερμαίνουμε ήδη είναι τοποθετημένος στους συλλέκτες του διαμερίσματος που είναι ακριβός έξω από το διαμέρισμα  μειώνουμε  σημιτικά της απώλειες γιατί μειώνετε η διαδρομή του νερού σημαντικά.  
Και μην ξεχνάμε πώς το ρεύμα είναι καθαρή μορφή ενέργειας και δεν μπορεί να νοθευτή οπός τα υπόλοιπα καύσιμα

----------


## diramos

> 1.Θα ήθελα να απαντήσω τον φίλο μας *diramos* (συγγνώμη που δεν γνωρίζω το όνομα σου) . Οι λέβητες ιόντων χρησιμοποιούνται  εδώ και χρόνια στην Γαλλία , Ισπανία, Ιαπωνία, Κορέα και μάλιστα στη  Ρωσία η οποία ουσιαστικά είναι η μάνα των λεβήτων ιόντων.


Κανένα site από εταιρίες που τα πουλάνε σε αυτές τις χώρες έχεις ? εκτός βέβαια των ιδίων των ρώσικων, βουλγάρικων, λετονικών, κλπ.
Και κανένα «σοβαρό»πιστοποιητικό ασφαλείας θα ήθελα να δω από τέτοια συσκευή. Όμως από έναν διαπιστευμένο και σοβαρό οργανισμό (VDE,  TUV,  ELOT, κλπ.) ο οποίος να είναι αναγνωρισμένος από το IECEE (λίστα διαπιστευμένων οργανισμών)

----------


## nikos petratos

δειτε το site ***

Οι διαφημίσεις απαγορεύονται.
Αν θέλετε να διαφημιστείτε στο eMichanikos.gr επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας στο email:
emichanikos.gr@gmail.com

Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής

----------


## nikos petratos

συγγνωμη δεν το θεωρησα δαφημηση.ποιο ειναι το κόστος όμως αν ζητησω διαφήμηση????

Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας μέσω email στη διεύθυνση:
emichanikos.gr@gmail.com

Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής

----------


## ibo

κορυφαίο σχόλιο του tsaf από το monachos.gr το οποίο και αξίζει να μοιραστώ μαζί σας....

"Αγαπητέ  φίλε, το πως δουλεύει αυτό το μαραφέτι είναι πάρα πολύ απλό και η  τεχνολογία του είναι παμπάλαια και απορριπτέα. Θα σου τήν εξηγήσω με απλό  τρόπο σάν εισαγωγέας και κατασκευαστής ηλεκτρικών ταχυθερμαντήρων νερού  συνεχούς ροής πρίν αρκετά χρόνια.
                Ακού λοιπόν για να μαθαίνεις. Υπάρχουν δύο βασικές κατηγορίες ταχυθερμαντήρων συνεχούς ροής.
                α) Με σωληνωτές αντιστάσεις, κατά κύριο λόγο χάλκινες, και αυτή η  μέθοδος είναι η ποιό διαδεδομένη σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο και έτσι πλέον  φτιάχνονται οι περισσότεροι ταχυθερμαντήρες νερού. 
                β)Με δύο απλά ηλεκτρόδια εμβαπτισμένα στο νερό. Στήν περίπτωση αυτή,  τό ίδιο νερό παίζει τόν ρόλο τής ωμικής αντίστασης, δεδομένου ότι  παρουσιάζει κάποια αντίσταση στην δίοδο του ρεύματος, και η αντίσταση  αυτή εξαρτάται από τήν ποιότητα του νερού, δηλ. απο το ποσοστό αλάτων και μετάλων που έχει. Για το λόγο αυτό, οι ταχυθερμαντήρες αυτοί δέν  μπορούσαν να δουλέψουν σε περιοχές όπου το νερό είχε μεγάλη  περιεκτικότητα σε μέταλα, και για τήν λειτουργεία τους απαιτούνται  ειδικές συνθήκες στήν ποιότητα του νερού. Απο τήν άλη μεριά όμως, ενώ  πρακτικά απέδιδαν ακριβώς όπως και οι προηγούμενοι ταχυθερμαντήρες,  μόλις άνοιγες τήν βρύση, το νερό ζεσταινοτανε σε 1-2" και αυτό  εντυπωσίαζε. Αυτού του είδους ταχυθερμαντήρες, στη χώρα μας είναι  απαγορευμένοι εδώ και πάνω από 20 χρόνια. Θυμηθήτε τους ταχ/ρες RECORD οι  παλαιότεροι, που κατασκευάζονταν κάπου στην πλατεία Κάνιγγος.
                Λοιπόν, στην πραγματικότητα, το μαραφέτι αυτό, δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο  εκτός από έναν ταχυθερμαντήρα νερού συνεχούς ροής, με ηλεκτρόδια αντί  για αντιστάσεις.
                Το γιατί χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το τάχα μου δήθεν μου ειδικό υγρό, είναι  πολύ απλό. Αντικαθιστούν το νερό τού κυκλώματος πού έχει υψηλή  αγωγιμότητα, με νερό πού απλά έχει αντισκωριακό υγρό (υπάρχει στο  εμπόριο) και αντιψυκτικτικό (το αναφέρουν) και έτσι έχουν ένα υγρό με  χαμηλότερη αγωγιμότητα που δεν δημιουργεί μικροδιαρροές στο ρεύμα ούτως  ώστε να μήν πέφτει το ρελέ διαφυγής (αντιηλκτροπληξιακό) στόν πίνακα.  Αυτό το πρόβλημα το έχουν οι εν λόγω ταχυθερμαντήρες έαν όπως προείπα το  νερό δεν πληρεί κάποιες προϋποθέσεις αγωγημότητος.
                Κανένα μυστήριο λοιπόν φίλοι μου και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όποιος  ανοίξει ένα τέτοιο μαραφέτι, το μόνο που θα δει είναι δύο απλά  ηλεκτρόδια ρεύματος και βάζω στοίχημα ό,τι αγαπάτε!!!!!
                Εδώ βέβαια έχουμε πολλές μορφές απάτης (παραπλάνηση καταναλωτή για  τον τάχα μου ιονισμό, προϊόν που πιθανότατα η μέθοδος λειτουργίας του  να είναι απαγορευμένη στη χώρα μας, ψεύτικος βαθμός απόδοσης, στην  καλύτερη περίπτωση να είναι 99,5%, και τέλος ένα προϊόν που έχει κόστος  κατασκευής περίπου 100¤ και πωλείται πάνω από 1.200¤).
                Με τις υγείες μα λοιπόν να κάνουμε τον κάθε κατεργάρη ΠΛΟΥΣΙΟ."

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Kilipedia

Χαιρετώ ως νέο μέλος.

Το μόνο που θέλω να πώ είναι πως πραγματικά απογοητεύομαι οταν βλέπω το πόσο επιρεπέις είμαστε στο να επηρεαζόμαστε απο τα λόγια και τα στοιχεία (συχνά ψευδή) όσων επίδοξων εμπόρων προσπαθούν να μας πλασάρουν το οτιδήποτε. Πραγματικά πιστέυω μοιάζουμε σε αυτό τον τομέα με τους αμερικάνους που χλευάζουμε καμια φορά μόνο που αυτοί δέν έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιούν λέβητες ιοντων (ίσως για διαφορετικού λόγους ενδεχομένως).
Δύο πράγματα γιατί έχει πέσει και εδω και αλού πολύ συζήτηση και κλείνω.
1) Η ποιό αποδοτική ενεργειακή μετατροπή είναι η μετατροπή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε θερμική με αστιστάσεις (και ναί ίσως με "ιοτα") και γίνεται με βαθμό απόδοης ~99%.
2) Αν θέλει κάποιος να θερμανει το σπίτι του με ρευμα και δεν εχει αντλία θερμότητας (κλιματιστικό) τότε ας πάρει κανενα ηλεκτρικό σώμα λαδιού η κανενα αερόθερμο.
Τα παρραπάνω δέν τα λέω εγώ, και αυτό πρέπει να καταλάβουν αυτοί που ψάχνονται ακόμα, τα λένε *νόμοι της φυσικής.*
Πραγματικά συχαίνομαι να προτείνω ώς τρόπο θέρμανσης το παραπάνω (αντιστάσεις κλπ) αλλα οι δυσκολοι καιροί είναι εδώ και πολύ φοβαμαι πως θα χάσουμε κόσμο φέτος απτο κρύο.

Τραγικό.
Λυπητερό.
Ανευθυνο.

Συγχαριτήρια για το forum σας.

----------


## GPER

Συζητάμε για το μεγάλο πρόβλημα της θέρμανσης και οι "έμποροι" μιλάνε μόνο για το βαθμό απόδοσης της πηγής θερμότητας. Πάρτε λέβητα ιόντων με 157% απόδοση ή έστω 99% πραγματική. Τι απώλειες θα έχω απο το δίκτυο διανομής ? Τι βαθμό απόδοσης θα έχουν οι τερματικές μονάδες ? Καμμιά κουβέντα γι αυτά. 
Για να μην μακρυγορώ, είτε λέβητας ιόντων είτε ηλεκτρικός λέβητας έχουν την ίδια απόδοση που εξαρτάται απο το δ.δ. και τις τερματικές μονάδες. Συνεπώς στους δύσκολους καιρούς για να μην πεθάνουμε απο το κρύο, αν δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος (που ήδη λειτουργεί), αγοράζουμε ένα καλό θερμοπομπό, με 200¤ περίπου το κομάτι, για κάθε χώρο που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε ταυτόχρονα στο σπίτι μας (π.χ. 3-4 τεμ για σπίτι 100-120 τ.μ. για 4-5 άτομα). Επιλέγουμε θερμοπομπό με θερμοστάτη και όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια. Είμαι αντίθετος με τη χρήση ηλεκτρικού για θέρμανση, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή η λύση των αυτόνομων μεταφερόμενων θερμοπομπών είναι αυτή με το μικρότερο κόστος εγκατάστασης και επιλογής του ύψους αυτου, που βέβαια επηρεάζει τη συνολικότερη θερμική άνεση, αλλά συμβαδίζει με την τσέπη του καθενός.
Τέλος αυτοί που έχουν κεντρική θέρμανση, ας φροντίσουν τον λέβητα (Β.Α. 90-93%) το δ.δ. και τα σώματα καλοριφέρ (ξεσκεπάστε τα).
Ένας ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής  που γνωρίζει θα μπορούσε να απαντήσει τεκμηριωμένα σε κάθε πρόβλημα τέτοιας φύσης

----------


## christhano

Δουλεύω τον λέβητα ιόντων στο σπίτι μου ένα μηνά τώρα τα αποτελέσματα είναι θετικά το σπίτι είναι στους  21°C 24h και η κατανάλωση με μετρητή κιλοβάτ είναι 200kW τον μήνα  φυσικά παρακολουθώ ακόμα την συμπεριφορά του αλά ας μην κατηγορούμε ένα προϊόν προτού το παρακολουθήσουμε πρώτα και δούμε πώς συμπεριφέρεστε και μην ξεχνάμε κάτι είμαστε μηχανικοί πρέπει να πειραματιζόμαστε και λίγο όχι να κατηγορούμε κάτι που δεν το ξέρουμε καν πολύ εδώ κατηγορούν  το προϊόν χωρείς αποδείξεις ας κατηγορήσουν όσοι   έχουν αποδείξεις εγώ το έχω στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι και σαν λέω απλά τη βλέπω

----------


## Xάρης

Κάθε λύση έχει τα συν και τα πλην.
Τα συν για τους λέβητες ιόντων είναι το μικρό μέγεθος, η ανυπαρξία δεξαμενής αποθήκευσης καυσίμου και το μικρό κόστος κτήσης σε σχέση μ' άλλα συστήματα.
Όσον αφορά στο κόστος χρήσης θα σε παραπέμψω *ΕΔΩ*, όπου υπάρχει μια αξιόλογη δουλειά για την οικονομική σύγκριση των συστημάτων θέρμανσης.

Συγκρινόμενοι οι λέβητες ιόντων μ' άλλα συστήματα που χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο ακριβώς καύσιμο, δηλαδή ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, όπως είναι οι αντλίες θερμότητας αέρα-νερού, βλέπουμε ότι υστερούν λόγω ακριβώς του γεγονότος ότι οι αντλίες θερμότητας έχουν έναν πολύ υψηλότερο βαθμό απόδοσης.

Συγκρινόμενοι μ' άλλα συστήματα που χρησιμοποιούν άλλα καύσιμα, όπως π.χ. οι λέβητες βιοκαυσίμων (ξύλου/πέλετ) βλέπουμε ότι υστερούν σημαντικά στο κόστος χρήσης.
Διαφορά που θα οξυνθεί όταν σε λίγους μήνες αυξηθεί το ρεύμα κατά 30% όπως φημολογείται.

Υ.Γ.: Προφανώς εκ παραδρομής έγραψες kW και όχι kWh.
Η κατανάλωση μετριέται σε kWh (μονάδα ενέργειας) και όχι σε kW (μονάδα ισχύος).
Αν λοιπόν κατανάλωσες 200kWh το μήνα, τότε κατά μέσο όσο κατανάλωσες 200/30= 6,67kWh/ημέρα. Ή 6,67/24=0,28kWh την ώρα.
Τι ισχύος είναι ο λέβητας;
Αν διαιρέσεις την ενέργεια που κατανάλωσες ανά ώρα, δηλαδή τις 0,28kWh με την ισχύ του λέβητα θα υπολογίσεις πόσα λεπτά χρησιμοποιείς κατά μέσο όρο τον λέβητα ανά ώρα.
Αν τώρα πολλαπλασιάσεις με το βαθμό απόδοσης, έστω ότι είναι 99% θα υπολογίσεις πόση ενέργεια από την παραγόμενη πήγε στο δίκτυο θέρμανσης.
Πάρε υπόψη σου τις απώλειες του δικτύου (πολύ μικρές αν είναι ατομικός και μικρό το δίκτυο) και τις απώλειες των τερματικών μονάδων (σώματα καλοριφέρ) και θα βγάλεις την ενέργεια που φτάνει τελικά ως θερμότητα στον χώρο.
Ο ένας μήνας είναι μικρό χρονικό διάστημα για διαπιστώσεις, πολύ περισσότερο όταν ακόμα δεν ήρθε ο χειμώνας.

----------


## GPER

> Δουλεύω τον λέβητα ιόντων στο σπίτι μου ένα μηνά τώρα τα αποτελέσματα είναι θετικά το σπίτι είναι στους  21°C 24h και η κατανάλωση με μετρητή κιλοβάτ είναι 200kW τον μήνα  φυσικά παρακολουθώ ακόμα την συμπεριφορά του αλά ας μην κατηγορούμε ένα προϊόν προτού το παρακολουθήσουμε πρώτα και δούμε πώς συμπεριφέρεστε και μην ξεχνάμε κάτι είμαστε μηχανικοί πρέπει να πειραματιζόμαστε και λίγο όχι να κατηγορούμε κάτι που δεν το ξέρουμε καν πολύ εδώ κατηγορούν  το προϊόν χωρείς αποδείξεις ας κατηγορήσουν όσοι   έχουν αποδείξεις εγώ το έχω στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι και σαν λέω απλά τη βλέπω


 Και εγώ εδώ και ένα μήνα μόλις χθές άναψα για 2-3 ώρες το τζάκι ...
Θέλω να πω οτι δεν λέει τίποτα η "μέτρηση" που έκανες γιατί δεν έθεσες σημεία αναφοράς και προδιαγραφές ώστε να μπορούν να συγκριθούν με άλλα συστήματα θέρμανσης. Βέβαια όλα αυτά θα μπορούσαν να περιλαμβάνονται σε ένα αξιόπιστο πιστοποιητικό (με περιγραφή της μεθοδολογίας) την εγκυρότητα του οποίου θα μπορούσαμε ως Μηχανικοί να ελέγξουμε. Εν πάση περιπτώσει προτείνω να τοποθετήσεις έναν ωρομετρητή στον λέβητά σου, έτσι ώστε να ξέρεις πόσες ώρες χρειάστηκες θέρμανση, να εκτιμήσεις πόσες kwh κατανάλωσες παραπάνω απο την αντίστοιχη περσινή περίοδο, ευελπιστώντας οτι δεν άλλαξες τις συνήθειές σου και ο καιρός ήταν ο ίδιος και μετά απ'όλες αυτές τις παραδοχές να υπολογίσεις την ωριαία κατανάλωση του λέβητα.
Άκουσα οτι κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά μετρητές που μπαίνουν στην πρίζα και σου δείχνουν τηυν κατανάλωση της συσκευής σου. Ίσως θα ήταν ένας καλός τρόπος για να υπολογίσεις την κατανάλωση του λέβητα και μετά να το συγκρίνεις με το πετρέλαιο, αέριο κ.λ.π.
Το "έχω ξοδέψει ..τόσο" δεν λέει τίποτα. Άλλωστε φέτος , μέχρι τώρα ο καιρός μας έκανε το χατήρι ...

----------


## Xάρης

Θα φανεί από τον λογαριασμό του ρεύματος το πόσο ξόδεψε για τη θέρμανση.
Βασιζόμενοι στην υπόθεση ότι η ενέργεια που ξοδεύουμε για τις υπόλοιπες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές είναι σταθερή.
Υπόθεση που δεν είναι βάσιμη σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις όπως π.χ. όταν προστεθεί νέο μέλος στην οικογένεια.

----------


## nikos petratos

τοτε ολη η ευρωπη που το εχει τοσες δεκαετιες ειναι ασχετοι και εμεις οι σχετικοι.και μετα λεμε γιατι παμε κατα διαολου .μπραβο κυριοι.

----------


## Xάρης

Μην είσαι επιθετικός φίλε μου. Ακόμα και αν έχεις δίκιο το χάνεις.
Κανένας δεν είπε ότι εμείς οι Έλληνες είμαστε οι έξυπνοι και οι άλλοι κουτόφραγκοι.
Εκείνο που ξέρω όμως είναι ότι εδώ και δεκαετίες χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως το φυσικό αέριο για θέρμανση στη Δυτική Ευρώπη.
Όπως όμως είπα παραπάνω, κάθε σύστημα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματά του.
Περιμένω να ακούσω τα δικά σου συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα Νίκο και ειδικότερα να μου απαντήσεις, εφόσον βέβαια το επιθυμείς, στα όσα έγραψα παραπάνω, στην ανάρτηση #23.

----------


## nikos petratos

κατ αρχην συγγνωμη για το επιθετικο υφος μου αλλα βαρεθηκα να κατηγορουν κατι που δεν το εχουν δοκιμασει.εχω μια πολυ μεγαλη πρακτικη εμπηρια στα συστηματα θερμανσης και οσο για το αεριο επειδη εχω κανει πολλα χρονια στο εξωτερικο θα σου πω οτι ναι μεν αλλα .οι χωρες με πυρηνικη ενεργεια εχουν πολυ φτηνο ρευμα και λειτουργουν το συστημα αυτο και οχι το αεριο.γι αυτο και το συστημα ανθισε στις χωρες οπως η ρωσια που εχει αεριο.οσο για την αποδοση τους το λαθος ξεκηνησε απο βορεια ελλαδα που αρχισαν και ελεγαν για cop1.5-4 νομιζωντας οτι η γρηγορη αποδοση αφορα το cop.ΛΑΘΟΣ.Η αποδοση εχει να κανει με την συνεχη λειτουργεια του συστηματος.στο σπιτι μου το εχω αναμενο συνεχεια στους 21 βαθμους με καταναλωη απο 800-1100 kwh το μηνα(180μ2-3 επιπεδα-3 θερμοστατες-κατηγορια Γ).απλα και οποιος θελει τα ελεγχει.οσο για τους αλλους που τα εχω τοποθετησει εως σημερα (περιπου 150 τεμαχια)απο τον μαιο εως σημερα με εξαιρεση 2 που δεν ειχαν παροχη ρευματος ολα τα αλλα δουλευουν αψογα και με φοβερη οικονομια,γιαυτο και -δοξα το θεο- πνιγομαι στην δουλεια.

----------


## Xάρης

Το εν λόγω σύστημα θέρμανσης κατηγορήθηκε για πράγματα που υποσχόταν ενώ δεν έκανε.
Θα συμφωνήσεις νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχουν "μαγικά" συστήματα θέρμανσης.
Όλα έχουν τα υπέρ και τα κατά και πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται αναλόγως της περίπτωσης.
Αν ήταν διαφορετικά, το κυρίαρχο σύστημα θα είχε επικρατήσει των άλλων.

Ας πάμε λοιπόν στο δια ταύτα.
Ο τελικός βαθμός απόδοσης ενός συστήματος θέρμανσης έχει τρεις επιμέρους βαθμούς απόδοσης.
α) βαθμός απόδοσης μονάδας παραγωγής (π.χ. λέβητα)
β) βαθμός απόδοσης δικτύου μεταφοράς (π.χ. σωληνώσεις μεταφοράς ζεστού νερού)
γ) βαθμός απόδοσης τερματικών μονάδων (π.χ. πάνελ)

Οι λέβητες ιόντων δεν επηρεάζουν καθόλου τα (β) και τα (γ). Σωστά;
Το μόνο που επηρεάζουν είναι το (α).
Ποιος ο βαθμός απόδοσης ενός λέβητα ιόντων; 
Ποιος είναι δηλαδή ο λόγος ισχύος που βγαίνει προς ισχύ που μπαίνει.

Παίρνεις λοιπόν αυτόν τον λόγο και τον συγκρίνεις μ' άλλα συστήματα, π.χ. λέβητες που χρησιμοποιούν άλλο καύσιμο, πετρέλαιο, φυσικό αέριο, υγραέριο, ξύλο, πέλλετ, αλλά και συστήματα που χρησιμοποιούν ως καύσιμο πάλι τον ηλεκτρισμό, όπως οι αντλίες θερμότητας.

Το πετρέλαιο είναι ακριβό.
Το φυσικό αέριο δεν υπάρχει παντού.
Το υγραέριο δεν είναι εύκολο να τοποθετηθεί παντού.
Το ξύλο και το πέλλετ χρειάζονται αποθηκευτικό χώρο, συντήρηση και συχνή χειρωνακτική τροφοδοσία με καύσιμο.
Από τα παραπάνω συστήματα το πιο οικονομικό βγαίνει το ξύλο (λέβητες ξύλου), θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον. Λόγω όμως των πολλών άλλων μείον, δεν χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως.

Αν καταλήξουμε στη χρήση ρεύματος ως καυσίμου, τότε οι αντλίες θερμότητας έχουν το πλεονέκτημα. Λόγω ακριβώς του υψηλότερου βαθμού απόδοσης από τους λέβητες ιόντων. Είναι όμως ακριβές και συνεργάζονται καλύτερα με ενδοδαπέδια ή έστω fan coils. Για να συνεργαστούν με τα κοινά σώματα που έχουμε, τα γνωστά πάνελ, αυτά πρέπει να έχουν μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις αν το ζεστό νερό δεν φτάνει τους 80°C αλλά τους 55°C.

Τα παραπάνω είναι βέβαια πολύ γενικά.
Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που καλύτερες λύσεις είναι τα απλά κλιματιστικά ή άλλα συστήματα, π.χ. ενεργειακά τζάκια κ.λπ.

Και οι λέβητες ιόντων έχουν φυσικά τη θέση τους στην αγορά.
Το αν πνίγεσαι στη δουλειά είναι σίγουρα ευχάριστο για σένα, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει την υπεροχή ενός συστήματος έναντι ενός άλλου.
Μπορεί ας πούμε να είσαι πολύ καλός έμπορος και να μάζεψες όλους όσους επιθυμούν να αγοράσουν λέβητα ιόντων.

Να ξέρεις πάντως ότι προκαταλήψεις δεν υπάρχουν στους επιστήμονες μηχανικούς. Αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν επιστήμονες αλλά "μάγοι". 
Έτσι και εγώ και άλλοι συνάδελφοι που τα συζητάμε έχουμε συστήσει λέβητες ιόντων για συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις όπου θεωρήσαμε ότι ήταν η βέλτιστη τεχνικά και οικονομικά λύση. Χωρίς όμως αυτό να σημαίνει την υπεροχή του συστήματος εν γένει.

----------


## dn102

ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΙ ΛΕΒΗΤΕΣ ΙΟΝΤΩΝ 


Ανακοίνωση του ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΩΝ 
ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ ΔΥΤ. ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ 


Εκ του επιστημονικού συλλόγου Διπλωματούχων Μηχανολόγων ηλεκτρολόγων,
αναλαμβάνεται η παρούσα πρωτοβουλία ενημέρωσης του καταναλωτικού κοινού.
Αναγνωρίζεται απόλυτα η δύσκολη οικονομική συγκυρία που βιώνουμε και η οποία εν 
μέρει προέρχεται και από την αύξηση της τιμής του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης. 
Απολύτως δικαιολογημένα επανέρχονται σε χρήση παλαιές εναλλακτικές μέθοδοι 
θέρμανσης, όπως λέβητες βιομάζας ή παρουσιάζονται και νέες, όπως είναι οι ηλεκτρικοί 
λέβητες ιόντων.
Επειδή υπέπεσε στην αντίληψη
 μελών του συλλόγου μας, πως παρουσιάζονται οι εν λόγω 
λέβητες ως να έχουν βαθμό απόδοσης 150%, οφείλουμε ως επιστημονικός σύλλογος να 
παραθέσουμε την σχετική πραγματική γνώση.
ΚατΆ αρχήν δεν υπάρχει στην φύση διεργασία, η οποία να εμφανίζει βαθμό αποδόσεως 
μεγαλύτερο από 100%, στην πραγματικότητα ούτε τόσο δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί.
Ωστόσο ένας εκ των υψηλοτέρων βαθμών αποδόσεως που μπορεί τοπικά να εμφανιστεί,
είναι κατά την μετατροπή της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε θερμότητα. Δηλαδή συσκευές, όπως 
ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες, ηλεκτρικά αερόθερμα, θερμοπομποί, ηλεκτρικές σόμπες και κάτοπτρα 
ακτινοβολίας, ηλεκτρικοί λέβητες αντιστάσεων, ηλεκτρικοί λέβητες ιόντων κλπ. εμφανίζουν 
βαθμούς απόδοσης 97‐99%.
Ειδικά όσον αφορά τους ηλεκτρικούς λέβητες ιόντων, επειδή εμφανίζονται στην αγορά ως 
νέα τεχνολογία, τονίζεται πως αντιθέτως βασίζονται σε τεχνολογία πολύ παλαιά, ήτοι της 
παραγωγής θερμότητας άμεσα στην μάζα ρευστού υψηλής αγωγιμότητας, μέσω διαρροής 
ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος. Ο δε βαθμός αποδόσεως είναι ο ίδιος και παραπλήσιος με όλες τις 
υπόλοιπες προαναφερόμενες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές. Το ιδιαίτερα θετικό χαρακτηριστικό των 
ηλεκτρικών λεβήτων ιόντων, είναι ο μικρός τους όγκος ως προς την ονομαστική ισχύ τους,
ήτοι διαθέτουν υψηλή ειδική ισχύ. 
Απλά, ένας ηλεκτρικός λέβητας αντιστάσεων ή ιόντων ονομαστικής ισχύος 6 KW παράγει 
στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 5.88 KW θερμότητας στο νερό και απορροφά για κάθε ώρα 
λειτουργίας του σε πλήρες φορτίο, ακριβώς 6 KWH ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος.
Οτιδήποτε άλλο λέγεται ή δυστυχώς εμφανίζεται με πιστοποιητικά μετρήσεων εκ του 
εξωτερικού, είναι απολύτως παραπλανητικά. 
Τέλος οφείλουμε, ως ενεργειακοί μηχανικοί, να ενημερώσουμε και να αποτρέψομε τον 
καταναλωτή να χρησιμοποιεί ηλεκτρική ενέργεια μετατρεπόμενη άμεσα σε θερμότητα, για 
την θέρμανση χώρων, τουλάχιστον σε μόνιμη και κύρια βάση, διότι ο συνολικός βαθμός 
απόδοσης του συστήματος παραγωγής μεταφοράς και κατανάλωσης της ηλεκτρικής 
ενέργειας ως θερμότητα, είναι ιδιαίτερα μικρός και η εν λόγω χρήση επιζήμια για την 
εθνική οικονομία.
Για τον Σύλλογο 
Ο πρόεδρος Ο Γραμματέας 
Αφεντουλίδης Αριστείδης Γιαννακίδης Δημήτριος 
Δρ. Ναυπηγός Μηχ/γος Μηχ/κός Διπλ. Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικό

----------


## christhano

Με τεράστια έκπληξη διαπίστωσα πώς ο λέβητας ιόντων κάνει φοβερή οικονομία αρκεί να δουλεύετε σωστά για σπίτι 140m2  και 24h θέρμανση στους 21 βαθμούς στην Τρίπολη με 5 εκατοστά μόνωση το κόστος ήταν 1000 εύρο στους 6 μήνες.

----------


## dalai

Τι διαφορα εχει ενας λεβητας ιοντων 4000watt, απο ενα θερμοσυφωνα επισης 4000watt  στην *θερμικη αποδοση*? ΚΑΜΟΙΑ !! Αλλα επιλεγουμε να ριχνουμε 2000 ευρω για το λεβητα ιοντων ... με τις υγειες μας...

----------


## Xάρης

Οικονομία πετυχαίνουμε μόνο και μόνο αν μεταβούμε σε ατομική θέρμανση από κεντρική.
Ακόμα περισσότερο αν μεταβούμε από έναν κακοσυντηρημένο χαμηλής απόδοσης λέβητα πετρελαίου σε σύγχρονο λέβητα οποιουδήποτε καυσίμου.
Βεβαίως δε, αν θερμομονώσουμε μη μονωμένες επιφάνειες, αν αλλάξουμε τα κακής ποιότητα κουφώματα, αν βάλουμε αυτοματισμούς, αν απλώς κλείσουμε τις χαραμάδες στα παλιά ξύλινα κουφώματα κ.λπ.

Όσον αφορά το ποιος τρόπος θέρμανσης είναι πιο οικονομικός, συγκριτική ανάλυση, η μελέτη του ΕΜΠ είναι αποκαλυπτική.
Διαβάστε την *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## christhano

H Aυτονομία θέρμανσης  οπός  αποκαλείτε στης πολυκατοικίες  μονό αυτονομία δεν είναι όταν στα 10 διαμερίσματα τα 5 δεν ανάβουν την θέρμανση τότε την  επιβαρινση αυτόν των διαμερισμάτων την περνούν τα διαμερίσματα που καίνε καλοριφέρ φέτος ο μέσος Όρος ανά ώρα   ήταν 8 εύρο για τέτοια διαμερίσματα για 40 ώρες ανά μηνά  ήταν 320 εύρο  στους 6 μήνες  1920 εύρο και δεν μιλάμε για 24 ώρες θέρμανση φυσικά μεγάλο ρολό παίζουν η μόνωσης του σπιτιού αλά δεν φτάνει αυτό  οπός έχουν έρθει τα πράγματα απλά με ένα τέτοιο  σύστηνα  θερμάνεις μονό τα τετραγωνικά του σπιτιού σου γλιτώνεις τις απόλυες τις στήλης γιατί τοποθετείτε στους συλλέκτες του σπιτιού.  Δεν γίνονται θαύματα απλά κόπιες τεχνολογίες αν τις δουλέψεις σωστά κάνουν οικονομία στο εξωτερικό έτσι καλός υπάρχουν η ηλεκτρολεβητες και μην παραλείψω τον έχω στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι ούτε πολίτης είμαι ούτε τίποτα απαλά δεν καταδικάζω τίποτα .

----------


## Xάρης

Η θέρμανση με τη χρήση ηλεκτρικού λέβητα είναι πάντα η τελευταία επιλογή.
Γιατί, η μελέτη του ΕΜΠ στην οποία σε παρέπεμψα τα λέει όλα. Με τον ποιο επίσημο και επιστημονικό τρόπο.

Ποια η ειδικότητά σου christhano; Συμπλήρωσε αν θέλεις το προφίλ σου.
Επίσης, μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση ενός αυτόματου ορθογραφικού διορθωτή, διότι δυσκολεύεται κάποιος να καταλάβει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις να πεις.
Τέλος, θα πρότεινα όταν αναφερόμαστε σε στατιστικά στοιχεία και μετρήσεις να αναφέρουμε την πηγή με παραπομπή σ' αυτή.

----------


## GPER

Και μια και έχουμε καλοκαίρι, ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και οι αντλίες θερμότητας. (Δεν πιστεύω να κυκλοφόρησε λέβητας ιόντων για ψύξη ...)

----------


## Xάρης

Χειμώνας έρχεται, όσοι δεν έχουν αλλάξει ήδη το λέβητα πετρελαίου σκέφτονται μεταξύ άλλων και την εγκατάσταση λέβητα ιόντων και γι αυτό παραθέτω το παρακάτω σχετικό πόρισμα ομάδας εργασίας του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ:




Κλικ εδώ για να δείτε το αρχείο σε μεγέθυνση ή να το κατεβάσετε.

----------

spapako

----------


## gremon

Οι λέβητες ιόντων, έχουν μόνον "πλήν" χωρίς καθόλου "συν".
Καίνε ρεύμα (η ακριβότερη πηγή) και μάλιστα για να το κάψουν σωστά, προϋποθέτουν ότι το δίκτυο θέρμανσης είναι γεμάτο με νερό συγκεκριμένου ph που επιτυγχάνεται με την προσθήκη αλλάτων.
Αν λοιπόν κάποιος καταλήξει στην χρήση ρεύματος για τη θέρμανση του, γιατί να μην επιλέξει έναν απλό ηλεκτρολέβητα με αντίσταση;

Οι λέβητες ιόντων χρησιμοποιήθηκαν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια σαν όχημα για να μπουν στην αγορά και να γίνουν "επαγγελματίες" διάφοροι τσικιρικιτζήδες που καμία σχέση δεν είχαν με το χώρο της θέρμανσης.

Βεβαίως στη χώρα που κανείς δεν σέβεται τις σπουδές και τις γνώσεις των άλλων, οι διάφοροι "πελάτες" έπρεπε όλα αυτά να τα διαπιστώσουν ιδίοις όμασι και φυσικά να πάθουν για να μάθουν.

Έλεος πια με τα ιόντα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

> τσικιρικιτζήδες


... :Γέλιο:

----------

